# Soo close to ordering my own meds



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

Thankfully I'm in shape,and don't suffer from chronic fatigue, but my most annoying symptoms are cognitive issues, trouble catching my breath, and the new weird sensations I've been feeling. I can handle the occasional aches and pains, but I'm tired of not being clear headed. I just want to go one day where I can think straight, and talk straight.

I'm tired of searching for the 'perfect endo' only to find out they only put stock in the tsh and t4 and won't treat based on symptoms. I just don't have the mental energy to shop around again. I also have the graves AB'S but she doesn't believe you can have both. My graves is inactive and I'm not too worried about it at the moment since I'm deling with hypo sx's. The sad thing is, my endo HAS hashi, so you think she would be more knowledgeable...but NOOOO!

Anyway, this is what happens when you get desperate. I would like some info on reputable sites that sell armour. If someone could message me, I would be ohh soooo grateful!!!!!!!! BTW-My labs are always low normal. I know the TSH doesn't count for much but the last two times all she checks is the tsh and t4. My GP only checked my TSH today and it was 1.13. I've noticed anytime it's over 1, I feel hypo. I'm going to be getting an MRI soon to rule out other things.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

greatdanes said:


> Thankfully I'm in shape,and don't suffer from chronic fatigue, but my most annoying symptoms are cognitive issues, trouble catching my breath, and the new weird sensations I've been feeling. I can handle the occasional aches and pains, but I'm tired of not being clear headed. I just want to go one day where I can think straight, and talk straight.
> 
> I'm tired of searching for the 'perfect endo' only to find out they only put stock in the tsh and t4 and won't treat based on symptoms. I just don't have the mental energy to shop around again. I also have the graves AB'S but she doesn't believe you can have both. My graves is inactive and I'm not too worried about it at the moment since I'm deling with hypo sx's. The sad thing is, my endo HAS hashi, so you think she would be more knowledgeable...but NOOOO!
> 
> Anyway, this is what happens when you get desperate. I would like some info on reputable sites that sell armour. If someone could message me, I would be ohh soooo grateful!!!!!!!! BTW-My labs are always low normal. I know the TSH doesn't count for much but the last two times all she checks is the tsh and t4. My GP only checked my TSH today and it was 1.13. I've noticed anytime it's over 1, I feel hypo. I'm going to be getting an MRI soon to rule out other things.


You cannot get Armour w/o an Rx. If you do, you would be taking your life in your own hands.

What you can do is find an NP or DO in your area. You do not need an endo for this.

Let us know because you can be certain that we all know how you feel. It's a dang mess!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

For what it's worth, I have the best endo [by ratings] in my county and she doesn't bother running T3 at all. Just runs TSH and the Free and Total T4.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Hi, please listen to Andros - if you could get it somewhere without an RX would you really want to be dealing with that company and ingesting the meds? Find another doctor...my ENT who did my surgery is going to be following my meds - I figure with him and my primary as back up I am in good hands with two sets of eyes/opinions. I hope you feel better - go online and if you haven't already check info/ratings on doctors in your area...Hope you find the right match!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Remember......you can have half a dozen docs monitoring you, but none of them has studied endocrinology like the board certified endocrinologist.


----------



## iroczinoz (Aug 15, 2011)

Andros said:


> You cannot get Armour w/o an Rx. If you do, you would be taking your life in your own hands.


I would rather take my own life into my hands than let some doctor who really at the end of the day does not care about you. These doctors see so many people and if they were to do their job thoroughly and properly they would not see as many people which would mean less money in their pocket. End of the day, money makes this world tick over, sad but true.

These doctors need to keep up to date, keep learning. How is it possible that a patient walks into an endo's office and knows more stuff than the doctor, when this is his daily job and career? This should not happen. All the information is out there and if a patient can find it a doctor sure as hell should know it!

I can understand this happening with a GP as they have a broad range of knowledge and cover lots of areas but even then you find some GP's that know more about endocrinology than the endo who is supposed to be a specialist.

When I was younger I used to think you have to be smart to be a doctor and that doctors themselves are smart. That view has changed and to me it is no different to any other profession. If you have a good memory and memorise everything you will pass at anything. The difference in these doctors is if they cruise along making big money or actually work their ass off and become something good.

Most choose to cruise along.

But definitely better to work with a doctor just hard to find them sometimes.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Surprise, surprise.......patients with chronic illnesses often know more about their disease than the doctors. In the past I've had to educate doctors about what my body does as a result of a disease.


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

The only reason I ask is b/c I have a friend who posts on another forum (for yrs) and has heard of people buying their own armour online and doing well with it. I wouldn't think of doing it if I didn't know others have done it with favorable outcomes. Unfortunately they are older posts, and I can't find them when I go over there. My friends labs are low normal like mine, and she is on armour after annoying her endo endlessly. She is doing great on 60mg I believe, and she can think clearly and concentrate again. I would definitely tell my endo I'm taking it (yes I know she'll lecture me and say I need anti anxiety meds), and who knows maybe that would MAKE her RX it to me herself, or at least monitor my labs more often.

I'm not buying anything until my MRI results are in. My endos favorite phrase is, ''oh it must be something else, that doesn't sound thyroid related''. UGH!!!!!! This way I can show her all my bloodwork, and MRI results and ask her;

NOW what else could it be?????????


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

iroczinoz said:


> I would rather take my own life into my hands than let some doctor who really at the end of the day does not care about you. These doctors see so many people and if they were to do their job thoroughly and properly they would not see as many people which would mean less money in their pocket. End of the day, money makes this world tick over, sad but true.
> 
> These doctors need to keep up to date, keep learning. How is it possible that a patient walks into an endo's office and knows more stuff than the doctor, when this is his daily job and career? This should not happen. All the information is out there and if a patient can find it a doctor sure as hell should know it!
> 
> ...


Sad but true!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I think it is very difficult to distinguish symptoms, since thyroid related symptoms overlap with other illnesses and it would be very easy to just say, I'll take a little more Armour, when it might not be thyroid related.

So, I guess I would not be in favor of ordering my own meds. Be careful.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

HI, I really am so sorry you are going through this...My endo was invovled in my entire process and agreed with my ENT and GP (and I do have a follow up with her as well) but since it is looking pretty smooth here for me I am just staying with my ENT & GP - I really have been blessed with some great doctors.....but definetely know the other side of the coin as my husband was diagnosed with diabetes about 6 yrs ago - it took several endos before finding the right one to get him where he needed to be...it was frustrating! All of course were board certified ..its just not fun trying to find the perfect match...hang in there and I really hope your doctor listens to you!


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

Texaschick said:


> HI, I really am so sorry you are going through this...My endo was invovled in my entire process and agreed with my ENT and GP (and I do have a follow up with her as well) but since it is looking pretty smooth here for me I am just staying with my ENT & GP - I really have been blessed with some great doctors.....but definetely know the other side of the coin as my husband was diagnosed with diabetes about 6 yrs ago - it took several endos before finding the right one to get him where he needed to be...it was frustrating! All of course were board certified ..its just not fun trying to find the perfect match...hang in there and I really hope your doctor listens to you!


Thank you.


----------

